# Crane Liver



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For those that like liver, crane liver is hard to beat. It has a mild and sweet flavor especially if the birds have been feeding on grain. Swan and goose liver are good also. Here's an easy way to fry some up. You can leave the wine out if you want.

Ingredients:
> liver from cranes, swans, or geese
> 1/2 cup - milk
> 1/4 cup - flour
> salt and pepper
> onion slices
> 3 tbsp - butter
> 1 tbsp - red wine
> small bread slices or crackers

Directions:
> soak liver overnight in salted milk, rinse under cold water
> melt butter in a small skillet on medium heat








> mix a little salt and pepper in with the flour
> lightly coat liver with the seasoned flour








> fry liver for 5 minutes, turning once
> add onions and red wine
> cook for another 3 to 5 minutes, turning once, until onions are clear
> serve on sliced baguette bread, deli rye bread, or crackers


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

mmmmmm!! sounds delicious. Gotta love real butter too!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh baby!! :EAT: I love liver..

Uh, there's a paw print in the flour. You have a cat?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Oh baby!! :EAT: I love liver..
> 
> Uh, there's a paw print in the flour. You have a cat?


Cool, it's about time I posted a photo that's in focus! -()/-


----------



## Oletrapper (Sep 20, 2011)

Goob, Now you got me hungry. Kentucky is close to having a Sandhill Crane season and if lucky enough to get drawn for one of the 400 bird permits, I will definitely try this recipe. Great photos too! Sorry, couldn't see the paw print. Funny though. Thanks, Oletrapper


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Crane Liver Marsala*










Crane Liver Marsala

 Cut liver into 4 or 5 pieces.
 Soak overnight in lightly salted milk.
 Dredge with seasoned flour.
 Pan fry in butter with a few sliced mushrooms and onions and a splash of Marsala wine.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You people are just sick twisted individuals. Liver should have never been invented....


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> You people are just sick twisted individuals. Liver should have never been invented....


I couldn't agree more. I have tried liver several different times. Each time someone says try mine, you'll love it. I just can't get past the "pasty" meat. Then I think what the purpose of the liver is and I just can't get past that. Although these dishes look fabulous, they really do. I just cant bring myself to try again.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> I couldn't agree more. I have tried liver several different times. Each time someone says try mine, you'll love it. I just can't get past the "pasty" meat. Then I think what the purpose of the liver is and I just can't get past that. Although these dishes look fabulous, they really do. I just cant bring myself to try again.


I seriously believe liver is an invention of Satan.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a standing order with anyone that I know that is bow hunting near me to bring me the liver from the deer that they get. I usually get a couple each year. I have even been know to scavenge a gut pile that is still fresh to get me some liver. 

I love this time of year.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Liver is wonderful! I'm lucky to have a wife who loves it also. A bite out of a freshly killed deer liver-- still warm with a little salt is nice.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have a standing order with anyone that I know that is bow hunting near me to bring me the liver from the deer that they get. I usually get a couple each year. I have even been know to scavenge a gut pile that is still fresh to get me some liver.
> 
> I love this time of year.


My son has a limited entry Elk bull and a cow tag starting next week. You are more than welcome to the livers if you want to drive to Elwood to pick them up. I will save them for you.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> A bite out of a freshly killed deer lover-- still warm with a little salt is nice.


To funny, I'm sure a type-o . I hope :shock:

But, I know what you mean and that's disgusting _/O


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

OOPS, dam old age.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

My dad had bad legs. I would always go gut his deer. For about 5 seasons he would ask where's the liver. I would reply 'bullet fragment". After 5 seasons he says "you are full of $hit" I hate liver.


----------

